# 7. Allersheimer Mountainbike Cup



## Paulpansen (13. April 2005)

Ahoi,

ist da von euch wer dabei??

http://www.mountainbike-cup.de/

mfg paul


----------



## kiddykorn (13. April 2005)

Ich glaube das werde ich mir geben  .
Mal sehen wie es nach gut 10 Jahren pause mal wieder ist ein Rennen zu fahren  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paulpansen (13. April 2005)

Wird mein erstes überhaupt    Da es gleich bei mir um die Ecke ist werd ich mich mal daran versuchen und wahrscheinlich nach der Hälfte eingehen aber Spass wirds bestimmt trotzdem machen


----------



## DAMDAM (14. April 2005)

Jup bin definitiv dabei ! Bin 2000 und 2002 schon mitgefahren. Dieses Jahr habe ich zwar kaum Zeit zum trainieren gehabt und werde nur die 25 Km fahren, aber vielleicht regnet es ja dieses Jahr mal nicht !   

Nee Spaß bei Seite es ist wirklich einer der besten Marathons, der aus dem Norden (Bremen) auch noch bequem zuerreichen ist. Freue mich darauf !


----------



## XTC-Rider (14. April 2005)

Ich bin auch dabei. Hatte letztes Jahr schon das Vergnügen. Hoffe nur, dass es dieses Jahr etwas trockener wird. Das war die reine Schlammschlacht und die Schlange an der Fahrradwaschanlage war lang...


----------



## Leinetiger (16. April 2005)

Super Sache!
Ich werde auf jeden Fall auch dabei sein, liegt ja gleich um die Ecke...


----------



## DAMDAM (18. April 2005)

Moin Moin 

ist vielleicht ne bekloppte Idee, aber hat jemand Block über 25 Km ein "Spaß - Team " mit Leuten aus diesem Forum mit zu fahren ? Ich habe mal nachgeschaut letztes Jahr waren da nur zwei Teams vertreten über 25 Km ! Also Bock hat kann sich ja mal melden .

... war halt auch nur so nen Gedanke, aber ich denke für "Hobbyfahrer" immerhin eine machbare Aufgabe und es würde das Forum ein bißchen berühmter machen, wenn man z.B. den Namen "Spaßbiker-www.mtb-news.de" nimmt (wenn man das überhaupt darf  ). 

Gruß DamDam


----------



## Paulpansen (19. April 2005)

ich wär glaub icgh für jedes Team zu schlecht


----------



## DAMDAM (20. April 2005)

Moin Moin 

"zu Schlecht" ist bei einem Marathon sowieso keiner Ziel ist es denke ich auf der 25 oder 53 Km-Strecke für die "Meisten" ins Ziel zu kommen und ein bißchen Marathonluft zu schuppern !! oder es sind Leute wie ich die fast gar keine Zeit zum Training haben (Studium   ) und dazu noch in der wunderschönen aber total flachen    Stadt Bremen leben, die einfach nur ins Ziel kommen wollen und in den Bergen (Hügeln) mal wieder ihrem Hobby nach kommen wollen und das natürlich auf sportliche Art und Weise !! (Habe noch fast keine Höhenmeter gesammelt   . Gibt ja fast nur Deiche hier !!) 

Also mit andren Worten, wenn wir noch nen Dritten finden können wir doch auch als Team an den Start gehen   ! Ist doch alles nur Spaß!!


----------



## frizzchen (24. April 2005)

Hi, tatsächlich ein mountainbike-cup ? im winzigsten Nest am Solling, wo man das beste Allersheimer Urpils weit und breit braut?! Da wird wohl die Leistung nicht so viel zählen wie der Spass und das drumherum...bin jedenfalls dabei, wenn auch nicht vorne beim biken.


----------



## juk (25. April 2005)

Das klingt sehr interessant. Ich denke da werde ich mich auch anmelden. Sind wir schon 2 Flachländer. Ich finde da keine Angaben zu Höhenmetern. Weisst Du genaueres, DAMDAM?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiddykorn (26. April 2005)

Ein paar Infos zur Strecke würden mich auch interessieren.
Also wer mehr Infos hat, immer raus damit!

Schonmal Danke!  

KIDDYKORN


----------



## XTC-Rider (26. April 2005)

Sind nicht ganz 1100 Hm auf der 53 km Runde.


----------



## DAMDAM (26. April 2005)

Moin 

Also soweit ich das als Flachländer weiß    gibt es dort drei Strecken 25 Km mit 555 Hm, 53 Km mit 1100 Hm und 106 Km mit 2200 Hm (ungefähre Hm angaben !!) . 

Zur Strecke ist zu sagen, dass diese ein gesunder Mix aus Forstwegen (ca. 65%), Trails (ca. 20 %)  und Straße (ca. 15 %) ist. Die Abfahrten (besonderes die am Anfang ) sind mit durchschnittlichem Skill zu meistern (war in den letzten Jahren halt nur immer sehr schlammig !), die Steigungen sind auch nicht wirklich eine Herrausforderung, also alles in allem ein schöner Einsteiger Marathon mit gute Verpflegung unterwegs, einer tollen Teilnehmer Tüte und einer guten Bikewaschanlage für nach dem Rennen    ! Die Schwierigkeiten in den letzten Jahren bei diesem Marathon lagen hauptsachlich in den verschlampten Abfahrten, solllte es trocken sein ( wäre glaube ich das erste mal in den letzten 4 Jahren ) wird es ein sehr schnelles Rennen mit einem noch größeren Funfaktor als sonst !

Gruß DamDam 

@ Juk jetzt brauchen wir nur noch einen aus Bremen dann können wir als Team fahren !


----------



## juk (26. April 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> @ Juk jetzt brauchen wir nur noch einen aus Bremen dann können wir als Team fahren !



Na, den werden wir doch wohl noch finden.


----------



## prikelpit (26. April 2005)

Hallo, ich interesiere mich für auch für die Runde im Hochsolling. Wieviel Teilnemer werden erwartet + gibt es komplette ergebnisslisten mit Zeiten vom letztem Jahr(nicht die auf der site)?
Wäre auch meine erste Kiste seit über 10jahren!

PS: die Großeltern meiner Tochter bewohnen dort(15km) eine alte Dorfschule, vieleicht würden sie für einen kleinen Kostenanteil Zimmer/Plätze vergeben?


----------



## DAMDAM (2. Mai 2005)

Moin 

Bin angemeldet und freue mich schon auf die Kurzstrecke !

Gruß DamDam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paulpansen (3. Mai 2005)

Ahoi....

ich werd auch die kurze fahren.... Evtl sehen wir uns ja   

Grüsse Paul


----------



## Leinetiger (3. Mai 2005)

Ich denke, das ich die mittlere nehmen werde...

Jemand Lust die Strecke(n) vorher mal abzufahren?


----------



## Paulpansen (4. Mai 2005)

Lust hätte ich schon aber habe irgendwo gelesen das es in einem Naturschutzgebiet liegt und nur für das Rennen freigegeben wird. Stimmt das oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## prikelpit (4. Mai 2005)

Ich würde schon gerne die lange fahren, aber habe auch keine Lust vom Besenwagen "geschreddert" zu werden! 

Nochmal-hat jemand Infos/Zeiten vom letztem Jahr?

Bis denne...


----------



## Leinetiger (13. Juni 2005)

Die Zeiten findest du auf der Internetseite...

Weiß jemand die Höhenmeter für die 25 km Strecke? Ich habe nur heraus gefunden das die 53 hm Strecke 1000 HM haben soll und die 106er 2mal die 53er fahren.


----------



## DAMDAM (13. Juni 2005)

Ich glaube die 25 Km hat um die 550 Höhenmeter. 

Gruß DamDam


----------



## Leinetiger (13. Juni 2005)

Ok, habe ich auch so vermutet, das es bei 500 liegt..

Ach ja, ich habe gelesen, das letztes Jahr 3 ausm IBC Racing Team dabei waren.. Es wär vom vorteil das man den Namen bezüglich Mannschaftswertung doch gleich lässt.

Also hier auch noch mal, wär cool wenn sich noch min. 2 ausm Racing Team für die 25er Strecke finden könnten!


----------



## toschi (13. Juni 2005)

So, da hier so viele nach dem Höhenprofil fragen und auf der Website nix zu finden ist hab ich mal nen Scan vom letzten Jahr gemacht. Ist die Strecke 53 km.





auf jeden fall ist der Mara empfehlenswert, aber 25 Kilometer ist doch nicht Euer ernst oder?


----------



## Leinetiger (13. Juni 2005)

Hatte mir einst die 53 km vorgenommen, aber da ich bis Freitag noch nen Gips um meinem Fuss hatte, fehlt mir die Kondition für 53 km, deswegen will ich die 25 km gewinnen


----------



## DAMDAM (13. Juni 2005)

So eine Bekanntmachung ist meiner Meinung nach sehr mutig   , aber wenn du meinst, dann viel Glück ! Welche Altersklasse kann ich denn nun nicht mehr gewinnen ?   (P.S. Fahre in der Altersklasse M20 Jahrgang 1986-1975)

Gruß DamDam

P.S. Bremen´s Hobbybiker fahren auch mit in der Teamwertung über 25 Km   ! Freue mich schon auf einen fairen und sportlichen Wettkampf !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (13. Juni 2005)

Euch lasse ich doch beim ersten Anstieg schon verhungern   (Kopfeinziehundschnellweglauf)

Also in der Klasse M18 habt ihr es sehr schwer, falls einer da mitfährt 

M20 vielleicht auch, da der Öli ausm Team vielleicht auch mitfährt und ebenso gewinnen will 


Gibt es irgendwie eine möglichkeit die Strecke vorher zu besichtigen?? ist das eine ausgeschilderte Strecke im Solling?


----------



## DAMDAM (13. Juni 2005)

Ich habe doch auch nie gesagt, dass ich nicht gewinnen will !?!   und erst recht nicht, dass ich unfit bin oder gar langsam !   ( Fahre auch die 25 KM weil ich dieses Jahr noch nicht weiß wo ich stehe   ) 

P.S. Ich glaube fast jeder der dort fährt will gewinnen oder .. ?

Gruß DamDam


----------



## Leinetiger (13. Juni 2005)

Klar will jeder gewinnen...

Ich habe aber imemr noch die Ausrede das ich 4 Wochen pause hatte und nicht mehr so die Kondition...  

Aber laut meinem aktuellen Fitnesstand, rechne ich mir schon etwas aus.. sonst würde ich nicht mitfahren...


----------



## DAMDAM (13. Juni 2005)

@Leinetiger
Flyer ist in Galerie ! Da siehst du das mit den 150 Euro! Wäre auch nicht ganz gerechtfertigt finde ich !  

Gruß DamDam


----------



## Leinetiger (13. Juni 2005)

Naja also für 22 Euro Startgeld, könnte man für die 25er aber auch ne Siegprämie machen....


----------



## juk (13. Juni 2005)

toschi schrieb:
			
		

> auf jeden fall ist der Mara empfehlenswert, aber 25 Kilometer ist doch nicht Euer ernst oder?



Wir fangen ja alle mal klein an.   
Man gehört ja auch nicht mehr zu den jüngsten. 

Jürgen


----------



## toschi (13. Juni 2005)

Oh ja, ich seh schon, mit dreißig muss man auch schon aufpassen das man nicht mit nem Infakt vom Rad fällt  .

Macht Ihr man, ran an die Buletten  .


----------



## Edith L. (14. Juni 2005)

@toschi

53 km Strecke?  

Dein Streckenprofil weist aber nur 49 km aus! 

Hast irgendwo abgekürzt was?!


----------



## toschi (14. Juni 2005)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> @toschi
> 
> 53 km Strecke?
> 
> ...


nee, bin ein teil der strecke auf dem hinterrad gefahren  .

das eichamt hatte schon geschlossen, außerdem weis ich nicht mehr genau ob die diesjährige strecke die vom letzten jahr geblieben ist  .
alles in allem ein lohnenswertes event, ist das auch in deiner engeren wahl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (14. Juni 2005)

toschi schrieb:
			
		

> alles in allem ein lohnenswertes event, ist das auch in deiner engeren wahl?



Nach dem ich Dir jetzt die Illusion nehmen muss, dass ich Dich in Framersbach bzw Billstein über die Distanz ziehe , ist diese Veranstaltung nun in die engste Wahl aufgenommen worden!

Nuuuur, unsere Jugend verunsichert mich hier etwas und ich frage mich ernsthaft, ob wir denn einer längeren Distanz als 25 km überhaupt noch gewachsen sind!


----------



## toschi (14. Juni 2005)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem ich Dir jetzt die Illusion nehmen muss, dass ich Dich in Framersbach bzw Billstein über die Distanz ziehe , ist diese Veranstaltung nun in die engste Wahl aufgenommen worden!
> 
> Nuuuur, unsere Jugend verunsichert mich hier etwas und ich frage mich ernsthaft, ob wir denn einer längeren Distanz als 25 km überhaupt noch gewachsen sind!


 Na für Billstein habe ich ja Unterstützung von simmel  , allerdings habe ich nach meinen letzten Trainingstouren Anbitionen mal einen MARATHON  zu fahren, so wird mir möglicherweise simmel nur die erste Runde Unterstützung geben können.

Ja ja die Jugend, sollten die Kameraden ihren Ankündigungen gerecht werden werd ich bei der Siegerehrung auch kräftig klatschen und mir Autogramme holen  .


----------



## Edith L. (14. Juni 2005)

Ja, hast eigentlich recht! 

Wiederum aber dann doch nicht, wenn einer auf der 25 km Runde tatsächlich siegt! Dann hätte er nämlich gleich bei den "Erwachsenen" mitfahren können, anstatt sich mit Leistungen auf der "Schnupperrunde" zu brüsten! 
Warum gibt es dort wohl keine Siegesprämie etc!


----------



## DAMDAM (14. Juni 2005)

Moin Moin

Ich muss meinem Vorredner da 100 % Recht geben ! Die 25 Km sind für Einsteiger gedacht, die ein bißchen Marathonluft schnuppern wollen, oder für solche Leute, die einfach nicht die Zeit haben (Beruf, UNI, etc. ...) so viel zu Trainieren um die 53 Km "Durchzuhalten"  ( Zähle mich selber zu der Uni-Seite !  ) ! Daher finde ich es auch nicht so rühmlich, als "Profi" dort zu fahren und sich mit einem Sieg zu brüsten ( Sollte nicht böse gemeint sein Leinetiger, sondern als Denkanstoß verstanden werden   (falls Du dich angesprochen fühlst  )) 

Ich möchte hier aber keinen Streit losbrechen!!!! , sondern nur darauf hinweisen, dass auch für Leute wie mich die 25 Km in Bergen ( Komme aus Bremen, dort ist die längste Steigung vielleicht 100 m lang   ) auch schon ein Marathon bei meinem Fitnessstand sind und nicht wie es für manche den Anschein hat: ein XC-Rennen ! 

Gruß DamDam 

P.S. Ich hoffe niemand fühlt sich persönlich beleidigt durch den Post !


----------



## Leinetiger (14. Juni 2005)

Ähm ihr habt das nicht ganz verstanden...

Ich habe mich einst für die 53 km Runde angemeldet, das war vor nem Monat.
Dann habe ich mir ein Fuss gebrochen und habe bis Freitag letzter Woche kein aber auch wirklich kein bisschen Sport getrieben, so das meine Kondition nun mal nicht für die 53 km Runde reicht.
Ich bin froh, das ich jetzt überhaupt bei der kleinen Runde mitfahren kann.

Aus diesem Grund, fahre ich die 25 km und will in meiner Altersklasse natürlich gewinnen. Wenn ich nicht gewinnen wollen würde, bräuchte ich doch gar nicht mitfahren...


----------



## mischuwi (15. Juni 2005)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Naja also für 22 Euro Startgeld, könnte man für die 25er aber auch ne Siegprämie machen....


Vertue ich mich da jetzt? Aber in der Ausschreibung steht doch:
_Gruppe a) je Startklasse 1. Platz 50; 2.+3. Platz Sachpreise_ 
Also für mich klingt das schon nach Siegprämie, oder zählen 50 für euch noch nicht als Geld?   
Ich überlege im Übrigen auch, ob ich nicht die 25km fahren will. Ich muss aber noch vorher noch ne Erlaubnis von meiner 'Regierung' einholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (15. Juni 2005)

Ne ich meine Für den Gesamtsieg.
Die 50 Euro sind pro Klasse.

Aber wär toll, wenn du mitfahren würdest   

Und Hannover ist nun auch nicht so weit weg


----------



## toschi (15. Juni 2005)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm ihr habt das nicht ganz verstanden...
> 
> Ich habe mich einst für die 53 km Runde angemeldet, das war vor nem Monat.
> Dann habe ich mir ein Fuss gebrochen und habe bis Freitag letzter Woche kein aber auch wirklich kein bisschen Sport getrieben, so das meine Kondition nun mal nicht für die 53 km Runde reicht.
> ...


 Kann auch keiner verstehen, erst jammern  das noch keine Kondition vorhanden aber meinen man gewinnt die Damenrunde


----------



## Edith L. (15. Juni 2005)

toschi schrieb:
			
		

> Kann auch keiner verstehen, erst jammern  das noch keine Kondition vorhanden aber meinen man gewinnt die Damenrunde



Treffender kann man es wohl kaum noch ausdrücken!   

Ich hoffe doch aber, dass sich der Rest des *Dimple Racing Teams * in den Zielsetzungen ansonsten sicher ist und nach wirklich vorzeigbarem Ruhm und Ehre strebt! *nureinbisschenrumstänkernwillabernixbeidenken*


----------



## DAMDAM (15. Juni 2005)

Stimme voll und ganz zu ! Wir könnten es eigentlich statt Kurzstrecke jetzt Cross Country Rennen nennen, denn so langsam hat es den Anschein, dass es für einige soetwas wird. " Gut es fahren auch Marathoneinsteiger mit, aber die sieht man nach dem Anstieg nach Start und Ziel eh nicht mehr " ( Dies ist nicht meine Einstellung, aber so langsam glaube ich, dass die hier vorherrscht !!!)


----------



## Leinetiger (15. Juni 2005)

Oh man wie schrecklich...

Da darf man sich ja nicht mal vornehmen ein Mountainbike RENNEN zu gewinnen?    Ob es 5 km, 10 oder 200 sind ist doch völlig egal.

Es steht nirgendswo das es ein anfänger Rennen sein wird!

Zumal zweifel ich an der Einstellung machner... Ein Wettkampf ist dafür da, das man ihn gewinnen will, wenn man dran Teilnimmt. Will man nur zum Spass mit ein paar anderen ne gemütliche Runde drehen, kann ich jedem die geführte Touren anbieten. Da braucht keiner Angst zu haben, das er überholt wird..

Zudem hab ich hier nie erwähnt das ich dieses Rennen klar gewinnen werde um andere zu demütigen.  

Fehlt einem der Ergeiz ein Rennen gewinnen zu wollen, so gewinnt er es auch nicht. *Egal bei viel viel km!*

So nun dürft ihr mich beim Rennen mit Tomaten bewerfen, ihr erkennt mich am Trikot...


----------



## Paulpansen (15. Juni 2005)

Ich fahr auch die 25km weil es mein erstes Rennen wird und ich erst mal schauen will wie das alles abläuft. Weiss evtl jemand wo es entlang geht? Dann könnte man die Strecke schon mal abfahren.

mfg Paul


----------



## DAMDAM (15. Juni 2005)

@ Leinetiger 

Es wird dich sicherlich keiner mit Tomaten bewerfen ! Ich denke jeder hat jetzt hier seine Meinung gesagt und denk Anstöße gegeben und dabei sollten wir es jetzt auch belassen. Klar, kannst du jede Strecke fahren die Du willst, und von meiner Seite her wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg über die 25 Km und hoffe mal, daß Du mir nicht zu viel Zeit abnimmst   ! Zumindest weiß ich jetzt an wen ich mich halten muß am Start um eine gute Platzierung in meiner Altersklasse zu erreichen   ! 


Mfg DamDam

P.S. Und nicht beleidigt sein, aber ein paar Kommentare sind ein klein bißchen überheblich rübergekommen    ! Deshalb mußtes Du dir das wahrscheinlich hier anhören, aber eigentlich wollen doch alle hier nur Spaß am biken haben und sich nicht streiten !


----------



## Leinetiger (15. Juni 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest weiß ich jetzt an wen ich mich halten muß am Start um eine gute Platzierung in meiner Altersklasse zu erreichen   !



Wer weiß, vielleicht muss ich mich selber von einem von Euch mitziehen lassen...

Bin dieses Jahr noch nicht ein Rennen gefahren... Man wird sehen wie es aus geht...

In diesem Sinne, trotzdem ein gutes und faires Rennen an alle!!!


----------



## Bosen (16. Juni 2005)

Moin!

Ich werde mich wohl auch für die 53Km anmelden. Die 25km sind mir glaube ich zu hektisch, denn da sind sicher Leute dabei die es richtig erst meinen auf so eine kurze Distanz.  

Also lieber die 53km ins Ziel bringen.....  

EDIT:

So! Nun habe ich mich mal ganz spontan für die 53er angemeldet! Dann sehen wir uns ja alle....


----------



## juk (16. Juni 2005)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> So nun dürft ihr mich beim Rennen mit Tomaten bewerfen, ihr erkennt mich am Trikot...



Hast Du nen Tiger auf'm Trikot, oder was? Eigentlich wollte ich ja nicht zu viel überflüssiges Gewicht mitschleppen, aber das Angebot klingt verlockend.   

Auf's Podest werd ich es sicher nicht schaffen, aber den Ehrgeiz im vorderen Drittel mitzufahren hab ich schon. Auch als Marathon-Anfänger.

Man sieht sich,
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (19. Juni 2005)

So, ich habe mich jetzt auch für die 'Damenrunde' inkl. Teamwertung angemeldet. Gibt es zur Kurzstrecken denn noch irgendwelche Strechenhinweise? Ist es ein Teil der normalen Rennstrecke oder eine ganz andere Streckenführung? Is ja interessant zu wissen, ob es einen Anstieg mit 500hm oder zehn Anstiege mit 50hm gibt. Is ja wichtig bei der Wahl des Kettenblattes am Anfang der Steigung!


----------



## Leinetiger (30. Juni 2005)

Wird man schon am Samstag jemanden antreffen oder kommt ihr am Sonntag erst?

Startnummernausgabe ist Sonntag ja nur von um 6-7 Uhr, soweit ich mich erinnern kann.. ganz schön früh..


----------



## juk (30. Juni 2005)

Der ein oder andere Bremer, inkl. meiner Wenigkeit, wird bereits am Samstag eintreffen.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (30. Juni 2005)

Ich werde Sonntag auflaufen, hoffendlich bleibt es trocken  . Weiss jemand wie es mit Parkmöglichkeiten aussieht? Bin dass Erste mal dabei, handelt es sich um eine oder zwei Runden? Ist der Kurs vom Kräfteverzehr mit Altenau zu vergleichen?


----------



## riser (30. Juni 2005)

ich habe mal bei der kurverwaltung angerufen. der herr dort meinte, dass man bis 08:00h, vielleicht sogar bis 08:30h seine startnummer empfangen kann.


----------



## Leinetiger (3. Juli 2005)

Schönes Rennen und man sieht, das die IBCler wieder ganz oben dabei waren!!

Glückwunsch auch an DAMDAM, biste ja noch 3. in deiner Klasse gewurden!

An mischuwi ein   Klasse Leistung!

Naja wenn man bedenkt, das der Sieger mitm Fetten Scott gesponsorten Bike unterwegs war...


----------



## DAMDAM (3. Juli 2005)

Moin Moin aus dem hohen Norden ( dem Land wo Deiche die Höchste Erhebung sind )  B R E M E N !

@ Leinetiger 

Danke Danke , und nochmal Glückwunsch zum Sieg in deiner Klasse !    Bin mit meiner Leistung auch sehr zufrieden immerhin 10 ter Platz von allen in 1:13 das ist schon okay nen Flachlandbiker. Nee Scherz beiseite hat echt Spaß gemacht (auch mit Kettenklemmer ) .

@ Alle Bremer 

Schade, dass wir es in Teamwertung nicht geschafft haben    , aber da JUK UND MAXIHB ihr erstes Rennen in den Bergen dortgefahren sind einfach nochmal Hut ab der Leistung aller Bremer und nochmal herzlichen Glückwunsch an Claudia zum Sieg in der W 20 Klasse und im nächsten Jahr schaffen wir die 11 min, die Rückstand auf die schnellen Harzer hatten auch noch weg zu machen , von hieraus nochmal einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch aus Bremen in den Harz ( aber denkt daran " Wir werden im nächsten Jahr auch wieder dabei sein" ) !

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (3. Juli 2005)

@DAMDAM
Woher hast Du das mit den 11 Min.? Ist doch noch nix online. Oder doch?

Hach, ich wünschte ich hätte dich mit'm Bike so überholt wie mit Auto auf der A7. Naja, mein Auto hatte halt keinen ****ing Chainsuck.   

War trotzdem geil!   

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (3. Juli 2005)

@ Juk 

Für dein erstes Rennen echt eine super Leistung !   Muss dir auch beipflichten Leistungsmäßig waren wir denke ich so ziemlich gleich gut heute  , ich hatte halt nur das Glück    ein bißchen mehr Erfahrung zu haben (hatte zwar einen Kettenklemmer, aber der war letztentlich eh an einer Stelle wo fast alle geschoben haben    ) 

Freue mich schon auf weitere Marathons mit Dir im Team ! 

Gruß Christian 

P.S. Das mit der Autobahn ... Studenten müssen nun mal leider Spritsparen   bei den Preisen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (3. Juli 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Das mit der Autobahn ... Studenten müssen nun mal leider Spritsparen   bei den Preisen !



Ja, dank Bleifuß und Klimaanlage ging meine Tanknadel auch schnell nach links.   Aber ich hatte es eilig. Home sweet home.

Danke für's Lob. Laufe hier fast rot an.    Bin natürlich auch scharf auf die nächsten Marathons!


----------



## maxihb (3. Juli 2005)

Moin Moin!!!

Also ich erst mal Glückwunsch an alle die schneller waren als ich!!!

Und dann werden wir uns mal auf den nächsten Marathon vorbereiten, gell??? (Hoffentlich geht mein Tacho dann... war ziemlich sch... ohne zu fahren)


Ich falle wohl gleich so ins Bett!!! War ein geiler Tag mit nem geilen Rennen...


----------

